# The Oscars 2011



## Moonbat (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a list of this years Oscar winning films

*King's Speech* - Best Picture, Director, Actor and Original Screenplay
*Inception* - Best cinematography, sound mixing, sound editing, visual effects
*The Social Network* - Best adapted screenplay, original score, film editing
*Black Swan* - Best Actress
*The Fighter* - Best Supporting Actor and Supporting Actress
*Toy Story 3* - Best Animation, original song (by Randy Newman)
*In a Better world* - Best Foreign Film
*Alice in Wonderland* - Best art diretion, costumes
*Wolfman* - Best makeup
*Inside Job* - Best documentary
*Strangers no more* - Best documentary short
*The lost thing* - Best animated short
*God of Love* - Best live action short

So what do we think?
4 for *King's speech* and *Inception*, 3 for *Social network*, 2 for *fighter*, *alice in wonderland* and *Toy story*.

I'm glad *Inception* pick up a bunch, I thought it was the best film of the year and should have been best director. I don't think *King's speech* was the best film, no doubt it was the best male performance but don't think it was THAT good a film overall.
No surprise that *Toy story 3* won best animation, but I didn't think it was great and was surprised to see it in the best film category.
No major surprises.

How many of the smaller films have you seen? Anyone actually seen the foreign film *In a better world*? As a fan of foreign language films I will probably see it at some point but I hadn't heard of it. The best documentary looks good as well, all about the financial crash.

Opinions anyone?


----------



## mosaix (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw _*The King's Speech*_ a few weeks ago and, whilst it was enjoyable, I didn't think it was Oscar material.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2011)

I've only seen Alice in Wonderland, Inception and Toy Story 3 out of those lot. Wasn't keen on Inception, thought it was long-winded and dull. 

Want to see King's Speech. I love Colin Firth.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 28, 2011)

King's Speech have two quality male actors even if Rush is the much stronger actor. I havent seen it but i knew it would be win best film,script,director. Its typical stuff oscars love true story,historically important people,broad,big dramatic feelings acted out.

Inception not winning was very nice because its by far the most overrated film. A fun,smart film that everyone made out to be much smarter,better than it was. Just because it wasnt a dump SF blockbuster.

Winter's Bone would have some won an award if it wasnt an indy...


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2011)

Connavar is correct that _The Kings Speech_ is the typical film the Oscars love and for all the reasons he gave. SF very rarely wins Oscars for acting or directing, it always wins for cinematography and special effects, as _Inception_ did this year. It also helps that _The Kings Speech_ perpetuates the image of the stiff-upper-lip British that Americans love, and features the monarchy (there is a small Wedding this year!)

But, I disagree that _Inception_ is overrated. Overrated by whom? I thought it was fantastic, both visually, and for the questions it threw up. I like the kind of film that weeks later I still have questions. 

I also liked _The Kings Speech_ but if you analyse that film, what exactly was the plot? - A man conquers his speech impediment - It worked only because of the understated sub-plot of the growing friendship between Firth and Rush. Yes, Rush did an excellent job too.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 1, 2011)

You couldn't pay me to watch the oscars. There's usually a good film or two mixed in though, so nice to discover _Inception_, which was acceptable, are there any others in a SF vein at all?


----------



## woodsman (Mar 1, 2011)

Possibly the worst presenters ever? What were they on? I want Hugh Jackman back or Alec Baldwin or pretty much anybody at all. 

I have to echo Dave's sentiments I really enjoyed Inception, I also enjoyed the King's Speech as well though, they're apples and oranges which is partly why these awards always seem a little out. 

Thought Firth totally deserved his gong and Strangers No More as well.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave said:


> Connavar is correct that _The Kings Speech_ is the typical film the Oscars love and for all the reasons he gave. SF very rarely wins Oscars for acting or directing, it always wins for cinematography and special effects, as _Inception_ did this year. It also helps that _The Kings Speech_ perpetuates the image of the stiff-upper-lip British that Americans love, and features the monarchy (there is a small Wedding this year!)
> 
> But, I disagree that _Inception_ is overrated. Overrated by whom? I thought it was fantastic, both visually, and for the questions it threw up. I like the kind of film that weeks later I still have questions.
> 
> I also liked _The Kings Speech_ but if you analyse that film, what exactly was the plot? - A man conquers his speech impediment - It worked only because of the understated sub-plot of the growing friendship between Firth and Rush. Yes, Rush did an excellent job too.



I enjoyed Inception too but the story,direction is vastly overrated by every genre fan out there almost.  Make it out the smartest sf out there just because its rare SF in hollywood.

Not as mindbending people make it out to be.  Not good enough to win any serious award not that Oscar is a serious film award.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 1, 2011)

I was hoping Iron Man 2 would win for best picture.  That was the best movie I saw last year in the theater.


----------

